# Greetings from India! Or as we say it.. Namaste :)



## sayan (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi,

I am Sayan and I'm new here.

I am not a professional musician but I love writing and playing music. I have been playing guitar for the better part of the last two decades and growing up, I have been in love with metal and classical music.

Virtual Orchestration has been something that has kept me quite occupied the last few years and I happy that I am still learning something new everyday. After years of reading this forum for information on sample libraries, I finally signed up!


Well, that's me in a nutshell. 

If you are interested, you are welcome to check a bit of the music I have managed to write (Link to a video on Youtube):



Thank you for taking the time to ready this.
Regards


----------



## Stringtree (Mar 3, 2020)

Cool, namaste Sayan. 

I’m new too here. You’ll find friends and learn, if you want to. It’s nice to have somebody new, have a little courage.

There exists a mix of amateur composer enthusiasts like us and extremely professional people, but we all talk about the same things. Buying more sample libraries and VSTi’s! 

No, I’m kidding, at least half. This is a place I have learned a lot, been humbled by extreme talent, made hungry for more information and cameraderie.

Welcome to you. Some people did that for me, and it was a sweet way to arrive.

Greg


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi Sayan, welcome!

I Like your piece "Before Daylight Broke". Hope you carry on an have success with virtual orchestration. There's a lot of knowledge here shared on the forum!

Had the pleasure of working and living in India for 3 years. Long ago I attended some Raga sessions in Holland where I lived at the time. Am a big fan of Jagjit Singh. His later Ghazals are amazing with very sophisticated arrangements and instrumentalization.

Me and the family will always have a special place in our heart for colorful India


----------



## I like music (Mar 4, 2020)

Really liked your piece. Keep it coming.

You follow cricket by any chance? If so, sorry about the NZ Test matches  (not)


----------



## sayan (Mar 5, 2020)

Stringtree said:


> Cool, namaste Sayan.
> 
> I’m new too here. You’ll find friends and learn, if you want to. It’s nice to have somebody new, have a little courage.
> 
> ...



Hi Greg, 

Thank you for the gesture! It is really appreciated. 

I have been following the forum for a while now and this has been my go to place for information related to music. I'll try to be active as much as possible. I have been teaching myself music for a long time now but it is sometimes just easier to ask someone with more experience.

And.. Thank you again for taking time to leave a reply 



Robert Kooijman said:


> Hi Sayan, welcome!
> 
> I Like your piece "Before Daylight Broke". Hope you carry on an have success with virtual orchestration. There's a lot of knowledge here shared on the forum!
> 
> ...



Hi Robert,

Firstly, thank you for the kind words on the music I write. I am generally skeptical about sharing my music. Its not about being afraid of receiving hate or negativity but maybe just some innately engraved inhibitions I guess. 

I am happy to hear that you loved your time in my country. India has a staggering amount of diversity that she has to offer, from music and cuisine to culture. I sometimes wish that I just could break free from the mundanities of this rat race I am stuck in and just explore. I hope you get to come here soon.



I like music said:


> Really liked your piece. Keep it coming.
> 
> You follow cricket by any chance? If so, sorry about the NZ Test matches  (not)



Hi,

Thank you for the support! There are a few I am working on and I hope I finish them so that they can get to see the light of day. Drawing the line can be a daunting task for me at times.

About Cricket!! I do follow cricket. There is rarely an Indian who doesn't follow cricket. Its okay that we lost. Can't win 'em all I guess. TBH, there is a lot of cricket which is being played here. Domestic, International and we have the IPL too. So, the guys are just saturated or burnt out and it is just wrong to expect Kholi to deliver every time he comes to the crease. That's just absurd. NZ played well and they deserved to win. Then again, we dominated the T20 matches!!


----------



## I like music (Mar 5, 2020)

sayan said:


> Hi Greg,
> 
> Thank you for the gesture! It is really appreciated.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to hearing more of the music. Definitely keep sharing. Lots of knowledgable people here who will give you lots of good ideas? Do you dabble in any classical hindi music at all?

Yeah, you can't win them all. Especially in those swinging conditions. The team you have right now is frighteningly good. You've never had a bowling attack quite like this before, so enjoy it while it lasts. I remember the days we had Wasim, Waqar and Imran Khan. What I would give to have that back!

PS I fear the IPL may get cancelled, what with the virus and all...


----------



## cloudbuster (Mar 5, 2020)

Welcome Sayan. I used to live and work in India as well for a couple years, had some of the best time of my life over there. Regarding your


----------



## sayan (Mar 6, 2020)

I like music said:


> Looking forward to hearing more of the music. Definitely keep sharing. Lots of knowledgable people here who will give you lots of good ideas? Do you dabble in any classical hindi music at all?
> 
> Yeah, you can't win them all. Especially in those swinging conditions. The team you have right now is frighteningly good. You've never had a bowling attack quite like this before, so enjoy it while it lasts. I remember the days we had Wasim, Waqar and Imran Khan. What I would give to have that back!
> 
> PS I fear the IPL may get cancelled, what with the virus and all...



Yeah, I do dabble a bit. The problem with Indian classical music is that it is quite strict when it comes to the ragas. I primarily am self-taught. I depend a lot on YouTube videos and articles. Informative source materials which convey the core ideas are hard to come by. Both, my mom and my wife, are classically trained vocalists with my wife having a degree in classical vocal performance but they are just too busy to pay heed to my queries .

The team right now is definitely good but no worries about the future though. The team from the Ganguly-Tendulkar era was thought to be irreplaceable but these guys are doing an awesome job.  


cloudbuster said:


> Welcome Sayan. I used to live and work in India as well for a couple years, had some of the best time of my life over there. Regarding your



Hi cloudbuster, thank you. You can always come over you know  .


----------

